# Horror Birthdays



## Johnny Thunder

I thought I would start a thread where we could post and celebrate the birth dates of our favorite stars, writers and directors of the genre we all love so much!

So to kick it off, today January 15 it is...

Happy birthday *Ernest Thesiger *- best known as Dr. Pretorius in *The Bride of Frankenstein
*









http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0857658/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is John Carpenter's birthday, one of JT's favorite horror movie directors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, our next birthday doesn't fit squarely into the thread but without him, we horror fans would be very sorry - so -

Happy 200th birthday to Edgar Allen Poe!


----------



## Spooky1

Today Jan. 19th is also Tippi Hedren's (The Birds) birthday.


----------



## Spooky1

Jan. 20th is David Lynch's (Twin Peaks) birthday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Colin Clive's Birthday*

Colin Clive, best know as Dr. Henry Frankenstein, was born on this date in 1900.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0166972/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*J. Carrol Naish's birthday*

J. Carrol Naish, actor in *The Monster Maker, The Beast with Five Fingers and Dracula vs. Frankenstein,* was born on this day in 1896.



















http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0619798/


----------



## Spooky1

Jan. 21st Birthdays

Geena Davis (The Fly)
Wolfman Jack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Conrad Veidt's Birthday*

Conrad Veidt, best known for his eerie roles in German Expressionist films, was born on this day in 1893.














































http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0891998/


----------



## Spooky1

JT, Looking at that second picture about, I think he would have made a great looking Joker.


----------



## Spooky1

Jan. 22nd Birthdays

Linda Blair (Exorcist)
John Hurt (Alien)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed - word is that his role as Gwynplaine in *The Man Who Laughs* was the visual inspiration for The Joker.

http://theeveningclass.blogspot.com/2008/07/man-who-laughs-1928-dark-knight-2008.html


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> Indeed - word is that his role as Gwynplaine in *The Man Who Laughs* was the visual inspiration for The Joker.
> 
> http://theeveningclass.blogspot.com/2008/07/man-who-laughs-1928-dark-knight-2008.html


I can believe that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Helen Chandler, star of *Dracula*, was born on this date in 1906.


----------



## Spooky1

Feb. 1st Birthdays

Sherilyn Fenn (Twin Peaks)
Brandon Lee (The Crow)
Garrett Morris (The Stuff)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*George A. Romero's birthday*

George A. Romero was born this day in 1940.

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/crimeclown/myspace%20****t/romero.jpg

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001681/


----------



## Spooky1

Feb. 4th is also the birthday of:

Alice Cooper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Feb. 4th is also the birthday of:
> 
> Alice Cooper!


Yep, yep, can definitely see him doing horror movies


----------



## Spooky1

Feb. 5th is the birthday of:

Jennifer Jason Leigh (Single White Female, The Hitcher)

&

H. R. Giger (Designer of the alien from Alien & Sil from Species)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*John Carradine's birthday*

John Carradine was born February 5, 1906.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001017/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Lon Chaney, Jr.'s birthday*

Lon Chaney, Jr. (Creighton Tull Chaney) was born on this day in 1906.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001033/


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, you beat me to that one JT! I was just about to post the same birthday. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Born of Feb. 11th:

Bobby "Boris" Pickett (Monster Mash)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Oliver Reed's birthday*

Oliver Reed was born this date in 1937.



















http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001657/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Oliver Reed's scariest role was the part of Bill Sykes in "Oliver". Definitely not a guy you'd want to cross.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey we missed a Feb. 12th Birthday:

Christina Ricci


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dwight Frye's birthday*

Dwight Frye was born on this day in 1899.



















http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0296859/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Carroll Borland's Birthday*

Carroll Borland - Luna from *Mark of the Vampire *- was born on this day in 1914.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0096968/


----------



## Spooky1

Also born on Feb. 25th is Anthony Burgess, author of "A Clockwork Orange"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Lionel Atwill's birthday*

Lionel Atwill was born on this day in 1885.




























http://eric.b.olsen.tripod.com/atwill.html

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0041172/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Virigina Christine's birthday*

Virginia Christine - Princess Ananka in "The Mummy's Curse" (1944) and Wilma Lentz in "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" (1956) (and Folger Coffee's Mrs. Olson)- was born on this day in 1920










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0160417/


----------



## Spooky1

March 6th is the birthday of Lou Costello (who brought a lighter side to some of the great classic Universal monsters)

Abbott & Costello Meet:
Frankenstein
The Killer, Boris Karloff
The Invisible Man
Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde
The Mummy

I loved watching these movies as a kid (and still do)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm also a big fan of those, Spooky, esp. the first one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Allison Hayes' birthday*

Allison Hayes was born this day in 1930.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0370886/


----------



## RoxyBlue

The 50 foot woman - now there's a liberated lady


----------



## Spooky1

March 23rd is the Birthday of Joan Crawford.


----------



## Spooky1

March 23rd is also the birthday of Kenneth Tobey (The Thing, Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, It Came From Beneath the Sea)


----------



## Spooky1

March 23rd is also the birthday of Monique van Vooren (Flesh for Frankenstein)


----------



## Spooky1

March 24th is the Birthday of my favorite witch, Alyson Hannigan (Willow for Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## Spooky1

March 24th is also Steve McQueen's birthday (The Blob)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on a roll, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

March 30th is John Astin's birthday (The original Gomez Addams)


----------



## Spooky1

We missed some birthdays:

March 27th - Quentin Tarantino 








March 28th - Reba McEntire (for one of my favorites, Tremors)








March 29th - Xena herself, Lucy Lawless


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Lon Chaney's birthday*

Happy belated birthday Lon Chaney!

The Man of a Thousand Faces was born April 1, 1883.














































http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0151606/


----------



## Spooky1

April 4th is the Birthday of Anthony Perkins.


----------



## Spooky1

A belated Happy Birthday to Christopher Walken (March 31st)










He's also quite the dancer (Click link to see video).

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZLidy7pIQ8"]YouTube- Christopher Walken's Weapon of Choice[/nomedia]


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Roger Corman's birthday*

Roger Corman, legendary director/producer/actor/writer, was born this day in 1926.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000339/


----------



## Spooky1

April 5th is also the birthday of Gregory Peck !


----------



## Spooky1

I see birthday people!

April 10th is the birthday of:

Haley Joel Osment - 21st b-day 









Max von Sydow (The Exorcist)


----------



## Spooky1

April 12th is the Birthday of:

Nicholas Brendon (Xander of Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just missed Elizabeth Montgomery's birthday April 15.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Noble Johnson's birthday*

Noble Johnson, actor in The Mummy, King Kong, and The Ghost Breakers, as well as movie producer, was born this day in 1881.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0425903/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0425903/bio

http://www.hollywoodheritage.org/newsarchive/summer01/birchard.html


----------



## Revenant

Coming up Monday 4/20... Crispin Glover, known for playing many a weird character (George McFly, Charlie's Angels' "The Thin Man") but who's swan song was the uber-creepy title role in the _Willard_ remake.

Oh yeah, and mine, too


----------



## Spooky1

April 18th is the birthday of James Woods (Videodrome, Vampires)


----------



## Spooky1

April 19th is the Birthday of Dr. Frank-N-Furter himself (Tim Curry)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbDy3Lm06uo[/nomedia]


----------



## Spooky1

April 20th is the birthday of Clint Howard (Brother of Ron)


----------



## Spooky1

Missed one:

Jack Nicholson 4/22/09


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Darren McGavin's birthday*

Darren McGavin - Kolchak The Night Stalker (oh and Ralphie's Dad) was born this day in 1922.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0569000/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved him in A Christmas Story That's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Spooky1

You beat me to him JT.  

I loved watching the Night Stalker when it came out.


----------



## Spooky1

May 8th was the birthday of Peter Benchley!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Peter Cushing*

Peter Cushing was born this date in 1913.





































http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001088/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday to two of the true titans of terror!!

*Christopher Lee *

Born this day in 1922



















http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000489/

*Vincent Price *

Born this day in 1911










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001637/


----------



## Spooky1

May 29th is the birthday of Danny Elfman (Who is doing the music for the Wolfman remake)


----------



## Spooky1

Missed one. B-movie scream queen Linnea Quigley was born May 27th


----------



## Spooky1

June 11th is the birthday of:

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Spooky1

June 11th is also the birthday of:

Gene Wilder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Frankenstein - my favorite of all Mel Brooks' movies!


----------



## Spooky1

Oops missed a good one.

Johnny Depp was born on June 9th.


----------



## Spooky1

Juliette Lewis (From Dusk Till Dawn, Cape Fear) was born June 22nd.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bruce Campbell's birthday*

Happy birthday Bruce! Born this day in 1958.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0132257/


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Gimme some sugar, baby!"

Bruce rules!


----------



## Spooky1

Groovy! Happy birthday Bruce!










I'm a big Bruce fan, and I hadn't even realized June 22nd was his birthday. Thanks JT.


----------



## Spooky1

June 24th is the birthday of:

Peter Weller

Singer Colin Blunstone of The Zombies :zombie:

Nancy Allen


----------



## Spooky1

June 26th is the birthday of Peter Lorre.


----------



## Spooky1

July 8th is the birthday of:

Kevin Bacon










Anjelica Huston










Marty Feldman


----------



## Spooky1

Oops missed one, July 6th was the birthday of:

Janet Leigh


----------



## Spooky1

July 10th was the birthday of Fred Gwynne.


----------



## Spooky1

July 14th was the birthday of:

Harry Dean Stanton










Rosy Grier


----------



## Spooky1

July 21st is the Birthday of Mr. Chickens avatar, Don Knotts!


----------



## Spooky1

July 22nd is the birthday of:

Willem Dafoe (Shadow of the vampire)










and Terence Stamp (Who in Haunted Mansion, looks like Roxy's dad)


----------



## Spooky1

July 26th is the birthday of Kate Beckinsale!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*John Saxon *

Born this day in 1935










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0768334/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Criswell!*

Criswell was born on this day in 1907.









http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0188186/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Blacula!*

William Marshall was born this day in 1924.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0551234/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Lovecraft*

H.P. Lovecraft was born this day in 1890.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.P._Lovecraft


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, August 30, is Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley's birthday. She wrote "Frankenstein" at the age of 21.

http://www.duluth.lib.mn.us/Programs/Frankenstein/ShelleyBio.html


----------



## Spooky1

Sept. 2nd is the birthday of Salma Hayek, (The hottest vampire ever)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Paul Naschy was born September 6th.....










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0596701/

.....while Dario Argento was born September 7th










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000783/


----------



## Spooky1

We missed a couple birthdays.

Fay Wray's birthday was September 15th:



















and how did we miss Cassandra Peterson's (AKA. Elvira) September 17th birthday!










With and without the makeup


----------



## Spooky1

A good day for authors to be born. September 21st is the birthday of Stephen King!










and H.G. Wells, too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Charlton Heston*

Born this day in 1923.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000032/


----------



## Spooky1

October 5th is the birthday of Donald Pleasence!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Ed Wood*

Happy birthday to horror director/producer/writer/actor Ed Wood (1924 - 1978)










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000248/


----------



## Spooky1

Missed two.

Sigourney Weaver was born on October 8th.










And October 9th was the birthday of Tony Shalhoub (I've always liked Thir13en Ghosts )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Tor Johnson*

Happy birthday to actor/icon Tor Johnson (1903-1971)










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0426363/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Bela Lugosi*

Happy birthday to one of horror's true iconic legends and actors - Bela Lugosi (1882-1956).










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000509/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Bela and Tor!


----------



## Draik41895

YAY Bela!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

How cool I share a birthday with Bela Lugosi. Happy Birthday Mr. Lugosi.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Elsa Lanchester*

Happy birthday to Elsa Lanchester (1902 - 1986).










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006471/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Robert Quarry*

Happy birthday to actor Robert Quarry (1925-2009).










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0175030/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wallace Shawn was born Nov 12, 1943 - not a huge horror actor compared to others, but he gets credit for his role as Ezra in "The Haunted Mansion":


----------



## Spooky1

We missed one:

Claude Rains was born on Nov. 10, 1889


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy birthday Boris Karloff*

Boris Karloff (1887-1969)










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000472/


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Boris!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Mr Karloff!


----------



## Spooky1

December 17th was the birthday of Milla Jovovich! :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 was so hoping he'd be the one to post that, too


----------



## Spooky1

A day late, but Dec. 25th was the birthday of Rod Serling (Thanks for the Twilight Zone, we'll be watching the New Years Marathon!)


----------



## Spooky1

We miss a couple:

Jan. 1st was the birthday of Frank Langella










and Jan. 7th was the birthday of Charles Addams (Creator of the Addams Family)


----------



## Spooky1

Jan. 12th was Rob Zombies Birthday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Happy Birthday Ernest Thesiger*

Happy birthday to you, Mr. Thesiger (1879-1961)










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0857658/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a day early, but I didn't want to stay up until 12:01AM to post this:

January 16 is the birthday of John Carpenter (one of Johnny Thunder's favorites, I believe).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed he is! One of my all time favorites.

Today is also Caroline Munro's birthday, born this day in 1949.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0613098/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday to Carl Laemmle (1867-1939), the father of Universal Pictures.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0480674/


----------



## Spooky1

January 19th is the birthday of Edgar Allan Poe (Happy 201st Edgar).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday to Colin Clive (1900-1937), forever known as Dr. Henry Frankenstein in *Frankenstein (1931)* and *The Bride of Frankenstein (1935)*, as well as Stephen Orlac in *Mad Love (1935)*.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0166972/


----------



## Spooky1

Missed a few

Geena Davis was born Jan. 21st










Linda Blair was born Jan. 22nd










John Hurt Jan. 22nd also



















Rutger Hauer Jan 23rd


----------



## Spooky1

Nastassja Kinski was born Jan 24th


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy bday to George Romero, born this date in 1940.


----------



## Spooky1

Feb. 4th is also the 62nd birthday of Alice Cooper!


----------



## Spooky1

Feb. 5th is the birthday of the designer of the Alien in "Alien" H. R. Giger.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday Lon Chaney Jr.!










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001033/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday to icon Peter Cushing (1913-1994)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to you, Peter Cushing!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Peter Cushing. They don't make em like the old horror stars anymore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday to Sir Christopher Lee!










Happy birthday Vincent Price (1911-1993)!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Christopher and Vincent

Vincent passed away on my 43rd birthday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Couldn't let this one go by without mention -

Happy birthday to horror icon Bela Lugosi!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Bela!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 183rd Birthday, Jules Verne! Though he was more of a science fiction writer, some of his work had some scares to them. The man was a visionary.

Feb. 8th is also the birthday of:

Seth Green - The friendly neighborhood werewolf from Buffy The Vampire Slayer (and creator of Robot Chicken)

Lyle Talbot - Actor in Plan 9 form Outerspace


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Jules, Seth, and Lyle!:jol:


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------

